# Plants in an all sand substrate?? (blue ram tank)



## sharkbait1213

well my girlfriend being the pain in my @$$ she has been for the past 2 yrs. :chair: LOL, cant decide if she wants Blue Rams, or double full red cockatoo cichlids, or orange cockatoo cichlids. Its a 20g L tank. We are going to be using an all sand substrate (as of now unless otherwise advised) in the tank. We want to use quite a few plants around the sides and back corners, but leave the middle and front somewhat open so we can see them and watch them play. 

However, we dont know what plants would thrive/live just fine in an all sand substrate with approx, 1.5 watts of light per gallon,(although the tank is right next to a window and can get alot of sunlight if needed or is that bad??) 

Please help us out in anyway that you can!! 

Thank you!!! :fish:


----------



## euRasian32

someone will chime in with specific species that don't require a lot of care. hard to care plants won't thrive in sand because it's not the ideal substrate. but some hard to kill plants will survive in most conditions. your open areas are a good idea, i'd suggest a rock or piece of driftwood so it doesn't look blah.

Blue rams would be my suggestion. you could have a couple in a 20L and do just fine. I would't advise keeping the tank in direct sunlight, you'll be cleaning algae off the glass every few days.


----------



## fishfreaks

well having your tank right by the window, may help algae growth, and you will have drafts. that is all i can help you with as im new to planted tanks myself  but dont worry theres lots of other users here that can! oh and Welcome to the forums! glad you stopped by :-D


----------



## Damon

Sand in a planted tank (or cichlid tank), is fine. The depth should be 2-3 inches (closer to 3 for a planted tank). Be sure to plant heavy (lots of plants). Easy to keep plants include...........
Java Fern
Java Moss
Wisteria
Watersprite
Crypt Wendtti
Crypt Lucens
Anacharis
Hornwort
Aponogeton Undulata
Aponogeton Crispus
Anubias Barteri
Anubias Nana
Anubias Coffee
Crypt Beckettii

I'll sticky these plants with others for beginner planted tank owners....


----------



## blakeoe

i have all sand and have some appongentons and some lillys both are from walmart (bulbs) just drop them in and watch them grow cha cha cha cha chhhiiiiaaa. the lillys are a deep red or purple color that adds allot of color to the tank and the appongentons are green long leaved plants that grow to the top of the water and "flower" allot


----------

